

Difference Between PHP Include And Require - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/difference-between-php-include-and-require

======
kamme
Just a minor point of criticism; require and include are statements, not
functions. Not that it's a big deal or something, but I just thought I would
let you know.

------
caffeinewriter
I'm surprised this hasn't gotten more fanfare. As age-old as this question is,
I only figured out the answer just over a month ago. I've been programming in
PHP for several years. It may seem like a rather idiotic thing for me to not
know, but I'm glad to see this show up regardless.

